# Please read - rabbits & piggies in blackpool zoo in terrible state



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Please read this page on facebook which has been set up by someone who was horrified at what they saw when visiting blackpool zoo.

What can we do about this??? :crying:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/258...42/?id=258078474224783&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw no that's really sad. Last time we went to Blackpool Zoo, they were definitely not in that condition. All looked healthy weights. Had hay, water, veggies, grass. I would have been livid had I seen them in the condition this woman did!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never been to Blackpool zoo in my life even though we are only an hour away, won't be going now either. There is a place in Yorkshire that also thinks it's okay to keep guinea pigs without hay and with rabbits too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have asked to join group. This is truly disgusting. Apart from the awful state aas seen in the pic on the page....there is nowhere for piggies to hide etc


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

blackpool zoo have come back and said its all rubbish etc  but this woman is not making it up and she did complain at the time to the keepers and also to some director. she also emailed an offical letter to them today but hasnt had a responce. 

she tried taking more photos but was stopped doing so and asked to leave.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it would take someone a min to throw some hay, food and veg in to that vile looking pen. 

They are obviously over worked and underpaid and no longer care!


----------

